# Meet Callisto! Need help identifying type also!



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys, proud new owner of a Betta, have done tons and tons of research on how to care for them from this forum (thank you to all of you!)

My local PetBarn (Aus) shop received a new shipment of Bettas today! (My lucky day since I just decided to pop into the store to have a look)

Anyways they haven't finished price tagging and identifying all the new Bettas since they just came in and the girl I spoke to didn't know much about them, said she thinks its a delta(?) but was unsure. 

I was wondering if you guys could tell me:

a. His betta type
b. His colour type

Anyways, meet Callisto (named after one of Jupiters moons):


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice fish.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

After some googling, I think he's a mustard gas?


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I have yet to understand types and colors, but that has to be the prettiest blue-green I have ever seen. Nice find.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you, he was the most interesting colour I've seen my pet store stock! So lucky I came in during the morning, any later and he would've been gone for sure


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Also he is missing some finnage in the middle section of his bottom fin, I was wondering with proper care and maintenance, will that gap fill?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I decided to upload a video of him being so lively! He was so lethargic and motionless at the pet store in his little container and now that I've rescued him, he's swimming for joy! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbFsgUe6q4M&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Goodness, I wish the Petbarn here got fish in like this! My work is the only place I know of that stocks more unusual bettas, so I guess I'm lucky there.
He is very beautiful though, I don't know about his colouration or fin type, but I'm sure someone here would be able to tell you. 
That hole in his fin should heal up pretty quick with warm, clean water. Actually you will probably notice a lot of new growth pretty quickly!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Unusual bettas are always the best kind! Haha, I hope so, I'm confused as to what he is.

Awesome, I'll make sure I take good care of him


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

He's a great looking fish ,it never ceases to amaze me the difference with Bettas when they go from the little tanks or bowls and you get them into a proper tank - it's like a whole new fish:-D
The hole in his fin should heal with normal care.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I know right! Poor guy just needed a good home  

Update: Took some pics of him with my dslr, the rest are in an album in my profile!


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

Absolutely Gorgeous! Hard to believe that is a pet store find wow!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

that is a gorgeous fish!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Ahh still surprises me when I get home from work and see this guy in my tank, I can't believe he's mine! :-D 

He has quite a personality, whenever I get home he's always swimming towards the front of the tank trying to get to me, almost like he's greeting me haha!


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

It's amazing how each betta has their own unique personality. You have a beautiful boy, and what a great name, I love it! Your tank set-up looks nice, too 

He's definitely a delta tail, and his coloring is technically a yellow bi-color, but you wouldn't be incorrect in calling him a mustard gas, as the coloring traits to be classified as a mustard gas seems to have evolved. This might be of interest to you: http://www.bettysplendens.com/what-is-a-mustard-gas-betta.html

Whatever color you decide you want to call him, he's a beauty none the less, and I'm glad he's found such a loving new owner


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Ooh guess she was right about him being a Delta. Wish he was a half-moon though! Interesting read, I think I'll still call him a Mustard Gas, just sounds cooler 

Btw, Callisto says thank you for the compliments


----------



## razzhasbettas (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi, I'm almost completely sure he's a delta, and boy is he a killer! Just WHOA! Those fins and that little face and those colors, I could go on all day. The gaps in his fins should fill in as he lives in the clean warm water, and they'll probably grow a bit longer too. Best of luck with Callisto!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lovely! He actually can't be a MG because they need to have some sort of blue or black outlining band around the fins. Without that band, he becomes a bicolor  He is gorgeous though!


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

One of my boys is a half moon, and the weight of his tail is just too much for him, so he bites his tail. That's a common problem with half moons, unfortunately. Callisto is probably better off a delta tail. There's nothing more frustrating than a tail biter &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for the info lilnaugrim!

grumpyfish, I have decided I love him as a delta hehe 

With the fin healing should I just continue with clean warm water? Or should I be adding stress coat every water change because I heard it has aloe vera that helps with the healing process?

I can't wait to do a transformation pic when his fins look much better!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

BettaNard said:


> Thank you for the info lilnaugrim!
> 
> grumpyfish, I have decided I love him as a delta hehe
> 
> ...


Aloe does nothing for the fish--there is no scientific evidence that points to aloe doing anything for them honestly. The best thing you can do is just provide a healthy environment. This doesn't mean do water changes daily, it just means that your tank should be cycled (if it isn't, then you should use SeaChem's Prime water conditioner to help lock up ammonia so it doesn't stress out your fish), heated, and with plenty of cover to make your fish feel safe! ^_^ Water changes once a week or every other week is perfectly healthy for a 5.5 gallon with one fish. If yours is a 3 gal (can't tell from video--not sure if you posted it here, sorry!) then once a week will be perfect for him around 25-35%. The live plants help out a ton with keeping the tank healthy if you are able to keep them healthy and alive ^_^

And from the video, it does look like he has the potential to be an HM with some flare training (helps stretch out the fins), at the very least, he's a Super DeT. All fin types are prone to fin biting other than short fin (PK and female) so it won't matter if he's an HM or a DeT for that part of it. I've seen some pretty heavy tailed DeT's before lol. Either way, he's still a gorgeous fish and we can tell more if you get a flare picture for us! :-D Or video ^_^


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks lilnaugrim, I have Seachem Prime, my tank is 2.5G but I found a really nice 5.5G tank at my LPS that I will purchase soon  

Since it's 2.5G I'm guessing around 2 water changes a week? My Watersprite at the top of my tank seems very healthy, its growing roots that dangle towards the bottom which Callisto loves swimming through and around!

Here is a photo of him flaring, I'll work on another video of him flaring too when I can!  Any extra info you can tell me from this picture?

You can see the gap on his bottom fin that still needs healing, I hope it heals up quick :-D


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Here's another pic, sorry he keeps flaring under his leaf hammock, the shade makes it hard to see details haha


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I also have a video to show how he is when I get home and how he greets me, he has such character :') 

https://www.youtube.com/my_videos?o=U


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The video isn't showing. You need to link us to the actual video ^_^

He's so beautiful though! I'll reserve judgment until I see the video too but he's looking like he's super close to being a HM!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Woops sorry, I actually got a video of him flaring anyway, have a look! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfRiwAC01c8


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, love those little pectorals working so hard! Don't worry--all Betta's do that, it's just more obvious on some than others ^_^ But yes, he does make it to 180 however, the edges of his tail are too rounded to be considered a HM which need sharp edges to make the nice D shape. So he is a Super DeT (Delta) then ^_^


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Haha yeah, his pectorals are so cute! Is it because it's smaller than average so he has to work extra hard? 

Thanks heaps lilnaugrim, you've helped me a lot and so has everyone else in the thread!

Just wanted to update everyone that I've finally found a beautiful 7.3 Gallon aquarium with stand for $129 AUD which I will be transferring him over to!

From this 2.5G tank(9 Litres): 










To this 7.3G tank (28 Litres):











So excited to transfer him over!!! :-D:-D:-D


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I transferred Callisto into his new tank today!  he's wayyyyyyyyyyy more active!!!


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Beautiful new tank. I am sure he is going to love it.

One question. What is the brand of lights you had over the 2.5g tank? Looks like a nice one.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Bobioden said:


> One question. What is the brand of lights you had over the 2.5g tank? Looks like a nice one.


It's this one:
http://www.petbarn.com.au/fish/aqua...lectors/animates-touch-led-light-unit-6w.html


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

BettaNard said:


> It's this one:
> http://www.petbarn.com.au/fish/aqua...lectors/animates-touch-led-light-unit-6w.html


Cool thanks


----------



## razzhasbettas (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow, congrats on the bigger tank, I'm sure Callisto appreciates the upgrade! Looking great so far.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks Razz! Yup he's loving it, he's practically swimming all over the place because of all the extra space


----------

